

Why Google Gave Up - mathgenius
http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2015/01/05/why-google-gave-up/

======
swalsh
The easy conclusion here is that electricity is too cheap right now. The price
of carbon should be included. It's really unfortunate how that has become a
political battle.

